# What do you use to freshen your Baby up?



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Brit'ny, like most of our babies, gets a lot of baths. She is white, she likes to play and she get dirty pretty fast lol!

BUT sometimes she is not really dirty but the fur on her butt smells like PEE! EW! Yes I do have her anal and vagina hair cut so that it SHOULD be out of the way when she goes, but she still picks up a stench every once in a while

Do you have this or a similar problem? What can I use inbetween bathtimes to make her smell sweet again?

I tried doggy body sprays and perfumes, but they honestly did nothing to cover or improve the smell, they just made it smell like sweet pee! LOL!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I use baby wipes or a wet washcloth with a dab of puppy shampoo. This seems to work for quick fixes. The leave in conditioner I have also helps some.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I often do a "half-Bath" in the kitchen sink. I use the sprayer to wet Tikis underside and bottom. Then I add a small amount of shampoo, rinse with the sprayer, condition and rinse again. I also do his feet if they neecd it, but I don't wet his back, head, ears or neck. If it is cold or close to bed time I will blow dry his belly and bottom, if not he will usually run around like crazy and I let it air dry. After he is dry I will give him a brush through.

Judi


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

How many times a week do you all bathe your babies
i bathe maxi once a week and have him groomed every few weeks
i also have this great spray on conditioner that smells fantastic and makes maxi smell good
i dont find that maxi has an odor i always wash his butt and brush his teeth
i brush him every day even though he hates it and i have to catch him as he runs away


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm lucky, Tuffy doesn't usually get too dirty when he's playing.. but if he does, I'll wash his little feet in the sink. Between baths I use the Petsilk leave in conditioner on him and it smells sooooo good, everybody thinks he just got out of the groomers when I use that. I usually give him a bath whenever he feet start to smell, that's my gauge. I usually aim for every 1-2 weeks and I get him groomed whenever he starts to look scruffy, maybe every 1-3 months.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Oct 1 2004, 12:23 PM
> *I'm lucky, Tuffy doesn't usually get too dirty when he's playing.. but if he does, I'll wash his little feet in the sink.  Between baths I use the Petsilk leave in conditioner on him and it smells sooooo good, everybody thinks he just got out of the groomers when I use that.  I usually give him a bath whenever he feet start to smell, that's my gauge.  I usually aim for every 1-2 weeks and I get him groomed whenever he starts to look scruffy, maybe every 1-3 months.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10634*


[/QUOTE]

Lexi is like! Everyone is always asking me if she just had a bath. I am the only one that seems to think she is dirty. I usually give her a bath when she starts looking scruffy.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I experience the same thing as Lexi's Mom. No matter how scruffy Pico looks, when people pick him up they say "Oooo, he just got a bath!".









I think it's because he is so white all over and his fur is so very soft. He never really smells bad, just kinda musty when he needs a bath. He's indoors 99% of the time, though, so maybe that's why he doesn't get very dirty.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Oct 1 2004, 01:52 PM
> *I think it's because he is so white all over and his fur is so very soft.  He never really smells bad, just kinda musty when he needs a bath.  He's indoors 99% of the time, though, so maybe that's why he doesn't get very dirty.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10645*


[/QUOTE]

Lexi is inside most of the time. She is usually white, but sometimes she starts to look more of a dingy white. I seem to be the only one that notices. The only time other people think she is dirty is when it is VERY noticable. Like when she rolls in god knows what outside and it sticks to her.







Other then that they think she looks like she just got done with her bath.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I use baby wipes on sunny pretty much every time i take him outside and if he feet get dirty i just wash them off in the sink its easyer for me to keep up with that then to wash him every week becaue even though he behaves alright during a bath he really seems to hate it so i try to only do it when he starts to smell


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Oct 1 2004, 11:34 AM
> *How many times a week do you all bathe your babies
> i bathe maxi once a week and have him groomed every few weeks
> i also have this great spray on conditioner that smells fantastic and makes maxi smell good
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I bath Abby once a week and she is groomed (as in brushed, eyes cleaned, bottom checked). I express her anal glands when I bath her, and I just keep an eye on the hair on her feet, in her ears and her nails - they are just done with her bath, as needed (probably once every 3 weeks). She's only 10 weeks old tomorrow, so the hair isn't a problem at this stage - it's still fairly short. I haven't decided if I will leave it long or not at this stage, I really like Toby's cut in his photo though....









My mum has some nice deodorant type spray especially for dogs that she uses for her dogs - she sprays a little on them and usually on their beds - I am thinking of getting some of that for Abby, but at present I just use a little coniditioner with water in a spray bottle when I groom her every day and that keeps her A-OK!









Her teeth are still coming through at the moment, so I'm having a little trouble with the whole brushing her teeth thing... there's not much to brush!!!







I'm going to get her a baby toothbrush this week though. I have been using just my finger and some doggy toothpaste (which I think makes her breath stink more!) - but I am considering just using water on the brush each day and once a week, when I bath her, using the toothpaste....??? Would that be ok???


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10622


I bath Abby once a week and she is groomed (as in brushed, eyes cleaned, bottom checked). <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10807
[/QUOTE]

I meant to say groomed daily!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Oct 3 2004, 10:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toby and I both thank you. I did his cut myself, I use the clippers over his body, using the #6 attachment. Then I scissor cut his face blending the hair on his head into his body.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10843
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well you do a wonderful job! I just have to find someone who can do as nice a job here! LOL ... You don't feel like a trip to Australia in the near future at all???







.....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 4 2004, 01:11 AM
> *I've been to your BEAUTIFUL country a few years back!  I would certainly love to come back!  I traveled from Cairns (sp?) down to Canberra.  It was an exciting trip, but the flight...27 hours there and 24 back!  That about did me in!  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10877*


[/QUOTE]

 Oh that's awful!!! Such a LONG LONG trip!!! We're in the middle of drought at the moment, so it isn't very beautiful at the moment. Most places are very dry and dead...









I guess you could say that I live sort of in the middle of Cairns and Canberra (but more north) - in Rockhampton - the Beef Capital!







Did you go there at all? 

Well... if you do come back - be sure to let me know!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 4 2004, 09:28 PM
> *The name sounds sort of fimiliar.  What other cities are near you?  We stayed in each city for 2-3 nights.  It was an exhausting trip, fun, but exhausting.  We stayed in one city that had this museum of moths and bugs.  LOL  It was one of those things you will never forget.
> 
> Then, in Sydney, we got lost and ended up in King's Cross (is that the right name?).  So we are walking with our guide (this guy who was SO shy and in his mid-40s and we were all in our late teens).  So anyway, this woman was up at the top of the street screaming something to us and as we got closer she was yelling, "Cherries, plums, or WATERMELONS!" Then she opened up her coat and she was naked underneath.  She was trying to attract customers for the brothel inside!  LOLOLOLOL  I don't think I have ever laughed so hard in my life.  I couldn't even move.  My friend peed right there on the street!  So of course I laughed even harder.  The guide was so embarassed.  I don't think he had ever been approached in THAT manner before.  It was a great trip!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11040*


[/QUOTE]

HA HA HA!!! How funny is that?!?! Well, just goes to prove that you NEVER KNOW what's going to happen in a place like Sydney! I personally have never been there....







I dont' get to travel much...

Ummm what is near Rockhampton??? Yeppoon is a half hour away, Mackay is a couple of hours away, Gladstone is about an hour away... and then there are a million and one country towns out westward(Emerald, Blackwater, Moura, Clermont, Capella, Theodore, Middlemount, Barcaldine etc etc etc!)


----------

